# The Problems with Covenant Seminary



## Romans922 (Apr 27, 2005)

Are there any problems with Cov. Seminary? If so, what are they, and please explain what you mean, clearly?


----------



## LadyFlynt (Apr 27, 2005)




----------



## fredtgreco (Apr 27, 2005)

We have a similar thread in the archives, and to avoid potential problems, I'm going to shut this thread down.


----------

